#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-30
<juphiter> hola
<juphiter> aqluien por ahi
<juphiter> hello
<Roger_> Buenas noches 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-03
<yurgen> hola
<RolooZ-10> hola
<RolooZ-10> nesesito ayuda
<RolooZ-10> con un problema
<nico___> hola
<nico___> alguien me puede contestar?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-04
<Roger_> Buena noche señores
<Roger_> tengo una prequeña pregunta, como puedo programar una tarea en un servidor de ubuntu en la cual siempre se inicie un porgrama que yo quiero, cada vez que se prenda el servidor?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-05
<anfrajim> hola
<anfrajim> como les va 
<anfrajim> hola ubuntulo1
<luchoangelcc> hola
<luchoangelcc> cmd
<luchoangelcc> <html>
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-29
<SergioMeneses> !mode +m
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> @mode +m SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +m
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: I need to be opped to change the mode.
<JoseeAntonioR> &cycle
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +m
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, siempre va a tener op ubuntu-co-bot ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si
<JoseeAntonioR> si no no funciona bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si es lo mejor
<SergioMeneses> !mode +m
<SergioMeneses> cierto
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> wtf
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si es gracioso
<JoseeAntonioR> un segundo
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<JoseeAntonioR> un segundo!
<JoseeAntonioR> nfksdjnfsk
<JoseeAntonioR> &op SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> &deop SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahora?
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: registrese con el bot
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: /msg ubuntu-co-bot register username password
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> y de ahi /msg ubuntu-co-bot hostmask add
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> &whoami
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> un segundo
<JoseeAntonioR> &op SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> &deop SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, ahora?
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, porq me odias?
<JoseeAntonioR> &op SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "porq" is not a valid command.
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora?
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> voy a reiniciar el xchat
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses>  /o\ I broke it
<JoseeAntonioR> todavia
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo que hacer un cambio en el server
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-30
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: dejeme cargar a JoseBot y verifico lo de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> &flush
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> &quit
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: intente ahora
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<SergioMeneses> whoami
<SergioMeneses> &whoami
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm
<JoseeAntonioR> vuelvo
<JoseeAntonioR> &quit
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: una vez mas
<SergioMeneses> ok... one more time
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si :)
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, +100
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy a comer.. vuelvo al rato
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, volvi
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo
<JoseeAntonioR> a que hora es la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dentro de dos horas xD
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces estamos bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting concilio
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting concilio
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq no me pasa los comando de meeting?
<SergioMeneses> no es hijo de meetingology?
<SergioMeneses> @startmeeting
<SergioMeneses> @startmeeting test
<JoseeAntonioR> &load meetingology
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se carga el plugin primero
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero el @ se cambia por & ?
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed May 30 00:44:44 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me tocaria si recomendarle que me jale el reporte xD
<SergioMeneses> la url
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> no termina!
<JoseeAntonioR> &op
<JoseeAntonioR> &op JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> &unload meetingology
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: There was no plugin meetingology.
<JoseeAntonioR> &unload meetbot
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos, hay un problema
<SergioMeneses> no esta tomando el comando
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya lo arreglo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> @quit
<JoseeAntonioR> &quit
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y como te diste cuenta q la meeting seguia?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: un amigo empezo otra en el canal de tests D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> oope
<JoseeAntonioR> &load meetingology
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed May 30 00:50:15 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> #vote afjdsk
<ubuntu-co-bot> Please vote on: afjdsk
<ubuntu-co-bot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<JoseeAntonioR> #endvote
<ubuntu-co-bot> Voting ended on: afjdsk
<ubuntu-co-bot> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<ubuntu-co-bot> Deadlock, casting vote may be used
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<JoseeAntonioR> &unload meetingologu
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: There was no plugin meetingologu.
<JoseeAntonioR> &unload meetbot
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> &load meetingology
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> &quit
<JoseeAntonioR> &load meetingology
<ubuntu-co-bot> JoseeAntonioR: The operation succeeded.
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Wed May 30 00:54:52 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Wed May 30 00:54:56 2012 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2012-2012-05-30-00.54.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: va a tener que subir los meetings a su people
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, solo se necesita es bajar el formato de wiki
<SergioMeneses> para el reporte
<SergioMeneses> el log lo genera ubuntulog
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oh, si van a postearlo como reporte en la wiki, entonces queda
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<JoseeAntonioR> yo se lo paso, lo cuelgo en mi server
<JoseeAntonioR> y lo baja
<SergioMeneses> ubuntulog, hace su trabajo tambien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> estara en joseeantonior.com
<JoseeAntonioR> me avisa para jalarlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja aja
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: hey, a que hora se supone que tienen la reunion
<andresmujica> JoseeAntonioR, 930 creo
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: oh, ok
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el josebot saluda dos veces :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: porque cambio de host :)
<JoseeAntonioR> &deop joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> &devoice SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> &devoice joseeantonior
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa
<SergioMeneses> se me hizo raro
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y que paso con la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, saludos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ping
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v andresmujica
<JoseeAntonioR> &voice SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses JoseeAntonioR
<andresmujica> me avisa cuando arranque
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, solo estamos los dos =/
<andresmujica> entonces apliquemos el cuarto
<andresmujica> tengo un laag terrible...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no se... hay que ordenar la casa
<andresmujica> :/
<andresmujica> ok. estoy en el lab toy pendiente a ver si llega alguien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si o no
<SergioMeneses> no se solo estamos dos... la estructura del concilio no nos deja hacer mucho
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, envie un correo diciendo que no hubo quorum y preguntandole a lina lo de la fiesta de lanzamiento.  ud ya confirmo fecha?  los de medellin necesitan saber fecha fija para poder programar la venida y pues supuestamente la fecha es inamovible pero no se si lina ha avanzado en eso.  eso seria lo mas importante que hay ahorita.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues si
<SergioMeneses> voy a solicitar votaciones para el concilio
<SergioMeneses> esto asi no sirve
<DanielF> buena noche
<andresmujica> bueno me voy a la casa.
<andresmujica> hola danielf
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, si las votaciones le sirvieran de algo
<andresmujica> hasta lo secundaba ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero entonces q hacemos
<SergioMeneses> la verdad andamos en un bache
<andresmujica> arrancar por dejar voice a todo el que entre al canal
<andresmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el bot es rebueno
<SergioMeneses> y ya anda al 100
<SergioMeneses> pero no hubo meeting para probarlo
<andresmujica> la prox
<andresmujica> envie el correo
<andresmujica> ud sabe al fin cuando se presenta daniel y lina para lo de ubuntu members?
<andresmujica> no se cual es el wiki de daniel para poner el testimonio
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: quiere voice a todo el que entre?
<andresmujica> JoseeAntonioR, si que por defecto quede con voice y si se descontrolan se ponen en mute.  La filosofia es autoregulacion
<andresmujica> gracias JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: por favor emita /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-co-meeting ubuntu-co-bot +f
<andresmujica> bueno me voy a la casa, gracias SergioMeneses  gracias JoseeAntonioR  , a proposito JoseeAntonioR  de donde eres???
<JoseeAntonioR> de ahi me encargo yo
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: Peru :)
<andresmujica> JoseeAntonioR, listo ya mande eso.. que hice???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, las flags del boty
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: le dio permisos al bot para que pueda cambiar las flags
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, con el bot las cambio directamente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si toca mirar... igual no hay membership aun
<andresmujica> JoseeAntonioR, uhhh que bueno peru!!! super lima!!!
<SergioMeneses> no se ha escogido los que controlan eso
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +V *!*@*
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +f joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos, andresmujica puede dar /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-co-meeting joseeantonior +f?
<SergioMeneses> &mode -v
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos, andresmujica puede dar /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-co-meeting joseeantonior +f?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tiene que especificar usuario
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode #ubuntu-co-meeting +V *!*@*
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<SergioMeneses> me equivoque por andar en otra cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: gracias
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<andresmujica> hehe bueno ahora si los dejo, un abrazo JoseeAntonioR  muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> andresmujica: no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, bye
<andresmujica> saludos SergioMeneses  no se estrese las comunidades fluyen solas.. esa es la idea justamente
<andresmujica> abrazo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, =/
<SergioMeneses> ando como una amiga con la q trabajo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> &op joseeantonior
<SergioMeneses> sera? eso se pega?
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +v joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<JoseeAntonioR> que problema
<SergioMeneses> q paso JoseeAntonioR ?
<JoseeAntonioR> la flag de cambiar flags no me permite cambiar flags
<SergioMeneses> ,mmmmm
<JoseeAntonioR> &nick ubuntu-co-bot2
<JoseeAntonioR> &nick ubuntu-co-bot
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo
<JoseeAntonioR> &deop JoseeAntonioR
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +m
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo que andres queria hacer era una manera media complicada de usar +q
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> &mode +v SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya la tienes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si no me fije
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +q SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que SergioMeneses ya no puede hablar, asi tenga voice
<JoseeAntonioR> o si?
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -q SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> dejame el +q
<SergioMeneses> no lo probe
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode +q SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hola
<SergioMeneses> me lee?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si D:
<JoseeAntonioR> &mode -q SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> el q funciona cuando esta sin voz
<JoseeAntonioR> aqui solamente se le quita la voz y listo
<SergioMeneses> si supongo
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR voy saliendo... mañana toca madrugar como hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> uy, a mi peor
<SergioMeneses> osea q suena el relog y no queres despertar
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que levantarme 6am o antes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a dormir entones
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> @part
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy ya q me acuerdo me toca ponerme a estudiar cloud computing como loco
<JoseeAntonioR> uy, bueno, suerte!
<SergioMeneses> bueno me fui JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> buenas noches, SergioMeneses !
<SergioMeneses> si el sabdo a leer y molestar con juju + maas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-01
<sumercequetal> buenas noches
<sumercequetal> hay alguein por aca que me pueda ayudar con una instalacion???
<linuxiando> buenas?
<linuxiando> alguien me puede ayudar a inscribirme en las listas de correo?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-02
<bernardo> con esto mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com
<bernardo> ayuda
<bernardo> me aparece cuando voy a descargar algo de gmail
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-03
<gonedcc> buenas noches......
<gonedcc> necesito ayuda con la instalación de ubuntu 12.04......
<gonedcc> cuando uso el livecd no me da conexión a internet.....
<SergioMeneses> &mode +m
<SergioMeneses> &mode -m
<SergioMeneses> &mode -m SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> &mode -o SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: a ver
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en el canal general
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, es que no tiene flags ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> tiene que avisar :P
<SergioMeneses> &mode +o SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm veo
<JoseeAntonioR> ahorita lo cambio
<SergioMeneses> mujica no hizo lo de las flags?
<JoseeAntonioR> las del bot
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm veo
<JoseeAntonioR> &quit
<JoseeAntonioR> &deop SergioMeneses
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-31
<ofprieto> hola BartOC3
<ofprieto> como va tdo
<BartOC3> Hola ofprieto  como has estado
<ofprieto> Bien acabando de llegar del trabajo
<BartOC3> aaaa que bueno yo ando igual con unos chicharones
<ofprieto> hmmm o/ SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> oe
<SergioMeneses> en 10 empezamos
<ofprieto> BartOC3: hoy es la reunion de algo cierto jejeje es que pude ver correo pero muy por en sima por eso entre
<ofprieto> haaaaaaaaaaaa de que es SergioMeneses ? ya refundi todo :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, del proyecto de podcats
<BartOC3> si ofprieto
<BartOC3> :P
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses, se hace via hangout pero se cordina por aca---
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ++
 * SergioMeneses sigue comiendo
<ofprieto> chevere yo quiero entrar al hangout :D
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses, no mariak yo quiero salir corriendo del trabajo ahora soy ing electrico..xD
<BartOC3> ofprieto,  cualqueira puede participar
<ofprieto> ok-s
<HaPK_PerCar> hola
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, q cuenta esta usando para el ho?
<ofprieto> hola HaPK_PerCar
<BartOC3> la de Ubuntu.. enlace
<BartOC3> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/034cf5516bded099824d860ebf9ffbf5a3eb4373?authuser=2&hl=es
<BartOC3> Hola HaPK_PerCar
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses,  ya esta freddy en el hangout
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, entrando
<freddyrh> muy buenas noches a tod@s
<HaPK_PerCar> buenas noches freddyrh
<freddyrh> estamos en este momento en el hangout
<BartOC3> Estamos en el Hangout de PodCast
<freddyrh> msg /q
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-06-02
<fdoblues> quise instalar ubuntu 13.04 y me sale pantalla con puntos como violetas imposible netrar, me podria ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-26
<elmachacon> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-31
<Ubuntero|5662> hola
<Ubuntero|5662> ayer descargué la versión 14.04 para escritorio, sin embargo al momento de ejecutarla, en la interfaz no encuentro el botón de apagado; en si la barra de tareas no me muestra ninguna opción (conexión de red, hora, etc)
<Ubuntero|5662> les agradecería me puedan orientar que debo activar
<Ubuntero|5662> disculpen la molestia, hasta luego
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-05-25
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches elizabethporras CarlosNeyPastorB
<elizabethporras> Buenas noches
<jcqr123> Noches gente
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches jcqr123
<jcqr123> Bien viejo Meneses
<BrayanBautista> juicioso estudiando Same
<SergioMeneses> eso es bueno
<SergioMeneses> demosle 5min a Oscar, sino empezamos de una
<SergioMeneses> quiero terminar de leer mi libro :)
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: ya vio lo de la ubuconla?
<SergioMeneses> va a dar charla?
<jcqr123> Yo quiero ir empezaré a hacer el esfuerzo
<jcqr123> De las lucas
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: excelente!
<jcqr123> Aj
<jcqr123> Aunque no sale tan caro de todas maneras
<SergioMeneses> si... claro es dificil pero toca hacer el gasto de una vez para que salga barato
<ofprieto> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: que bueno que alcanzo a llegar
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: toma el chair o yo?
<ofprieto> Sergiomeneses  buena noche
<ofprieto> Como raro tengo problemas en mi internet
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio entonces... le hago yo por si usted se cae y buguea el bot
<bartoc3> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> bartoc3: buenas noches
<ofprieto> Si porfa
<SergioMeneses> bueno vamos a iniciar formalmente, asi que pido orden al contribuir con los temas de la reunion...
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting Reunion del Concilio Ubuntu Colombia 24-may-2015
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon May 25 01:11:35 2015 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<SergioMeneses> Dejo de antemano el link de la agenda propuesta: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/971/detail/
<SergioMeneses> primero agradecer a ofprieto por enviar el mensaje y informar
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos
<SergioMeneses> #topic FLISOL
<Fori> Buenas señores
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches forigua
<SergioMeneses> bueno en este tema nos referimos al flisol bogota debido a que ya paso en las demas ciudades
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: BrayanBautista ustedes estan a cargo de nuestra participacion alli
<SergioMeneses> como vamos ? se que tenemos un stand
<BrayanBautista> perfecto, tenemos conferencistas de UCO o solo vamos a participar en el stand
<BrayanBautista> exacto same
<SergioMeneses> en que mas podemos colaborar ?
<jcqr123> Yo voy a dar una charla
<ofprieto> Pir ahora solo somos equipo en standdd
<BrayanBautista> Super jcqr123
<bartoc3> o/ yo voy a dar una charla y despues ayudo con el stand
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: BrayanBautista Fori ofprieto elizabethporras van a dar alguna charla?
<jcqr123> Yo si
<BrayanBautista> Iba a dictar una pero me llegue tarde
<SergioMeneses> listo no hay problem
<BrayanBautista> a mi joseman me pidio que montara algo  que necesitaba en el flisol pero no me termino de decir que es
<BrayanBautista> ese montaje iria a nombre de Uco
<SergioMeneses> ah bueno
<ofprieto> Ok seria bueno que registren eso en lista si las charlas son a nombre de u-co
<bartoc3> SergioMeneses: a mi aun no me han confirmado mi charla asi que no se por ahora
<SergioMeneses> que nos avise entonces con tiempo para colaborar
<Fori> SergioMeneses: yo si
<BrayanBautista> forigua va a dictar una charla
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: entonces contactese con Jhosman y que le pase los detalles de eso y si al fin se va a hacer... para ir preparandolo con tiempo, no es ir a llenar un espacio porque si
<SergioMeneses> Fori: excelente
<BrayanBautista> SergioMeneses, oki
<SergioMeneses> entonces tendremos arta presencia en el Flisol... eso es excelente
<Fori> :-!
<elizabethporras> Yo iré, pero por ahora no me he comprometio con charla
<SergioMeneses> algo que les quiero pedir es que nos apoyen en el stand, dando informacion y colaborando en lo que pueda aparecer... eso claro esta, despues de sus obligaciones con las charlas/conferencias/talleres
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras: excelente!
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que tambien aprovechemos el espacio para compartir como comunidad
<elizabethporras> sobra decirlo SaMe
<elizabethporras> :D
<SergioMeneses> de momento yo voy... tengo que confirmar unos horarios pero 98% si voy
<SergioMeneses> no dare charla pero estare alli para lo que haga falta
<jcqr123> Excelente que venga SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras: vos me comentaste que ibas a solicitar el material para ese dia.... me gustaria que cuadraras con Brayan para que hagan un inventario de lo que llega y lo que se tiene, y claro lo que podemos usar para el flisol
<Fori> hablan ya de post flisol
<Fori> ups mejor sigo viendo el partido
<BrayanBautista> Perfecto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo debo tener por aqui en mi casa un conference pack que es el que uso en los eventos.... aunque el material es del re-viejo pero algo servira
<BrayanBautista> cds de ubuntu 8:04 wiii
<BrayanBautista> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> unos stickers, esferos y pines
<SergioMeneses> pero son viejos... son los q traje de Dinamarca
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> ushhh
<BrayanBautista> hace tiempo
<BrayanBautista> Bueno, algo mas por hablar respecto al flisol ? elizabethporras Fori jcqr123 ofprieto SergioMeneses ?
<BrayanBautista> CarlosNeyPastorB,
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: no por mi parte
<Fori> (20:21:46) BrayanBautista: cds de ubuntu 8:04 wiii <--- yo tengo de 6.06
<jcqr123> No
<bartoc3> BrayanBautista:  yo ando esperando confirmacion de mi charla, para ver si CaribeMesh me paga el viaje
<bartoc3> xD
<elizabethporras> En lso próximos puentes buscoaré estickers
<BrayanBautista> bartoc3, voy a hablar con Edwin garzon haber que paso
<elizabethporras> yo se que tengo unos de CP
<elizabethporras> y ps llevaré el conference al FLISoL
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo agregaria algo.... tenemos que registrar todas las actividades en la wiki del evento que manejamos de manera interna.
<Fori> Yo tengo unos pendones reo
<Fori> creo
<BrayanBautista> elizabethporras, seria bueno hacer el inventario total antes del flisol
<SergioMeneses> bueno reunir todo el material que podamos
<bartoc3> Pregunta- Se va usar todo el conference pack para el flisol bogota?
<BrayanBautista> no creo que nos gastemos todo el conference pack en el flisol
<elizabethporras> A penas pueda hago lo de los stickers
<Fori> (20:25:39) bartoc3: Pregunta- Se va usar todo el conference pack para el flisol bogota? <--- noooo
<elizabethporras> no tengo nada más... si llega el conference ps igual ya sabemos la cantidad de cosas que trae
<SergioMeneses> si claro :)
<BrayanBautista> En mi opinion, creo que no se debe gastar todo
<elizabethporras> Toca guardar...
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: toca elaborar la propuesta que les comente para los eventos
<Fori> SergioMeneses: Cual?
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores algo mas que agregar?
<BrayanBautista> SergioMeneses, Anotando**
<SergioMeneses> Fori: a su tiempo saldra
<Fori> Veee y que hizo uco en los demas flisoles?
<Fori> Los eventos, la comunidad en general bastante decaida en los ultimos 2 años :'(
<SergioMeneses> Fori: la idea es revivir todo eso
<SergioMeneses> hubieron eventos pero no quedaron registrados segun vimos la semana pasada
<bartoc3> Fori: yo solicite un material para unas actividades en la Isla de Tierra bomba para Education Freedom Day y nunca me respondieron...:s
<SergioMeneses> bartoc3: la idea es solventar ese tipo de inconvenientes con el material tambien... debemos llegar a un punto donde no haya material y la idea no es esa
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos al siguiente punto señores
<Fori> SergioMeneses: Excelente uds saben que cuentan con mi apoyo
<SergioMeneses> #topic Nuevas Elecciones del Concilio
<SergioMeneses> en este tema tenemos ya luz verde para proceder
<Fori> Que dijo el paisa al fin?
<SergioMeneses> Fori: el nos envio la confirmacion del retiro
<SergioMeneses> como manda el CoC
<SergioMeneses> eso era lo que nos detenia
<Fori> Ya la envio?
<Fori> a donde?
 * jcqr123 alista el correo de postulacion
<SergioMeneses> Fori: a la lista del concilio
<elizabethporras> SaMe, entonces se deben lanzar las elecciones
<elizabethporras> pues bueno primero llamado a postulaciones
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras: correcto
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que deben seguir los siguientes lineamientos para que la postulacion sea valida: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Reglas_Miembros_Concilio
<elizabethporras> Bueno y quien manda el correo llamando a postulaciones, a eos se el debe dar un tiempo de entre 8 y 15 días
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras: si claro el tiempo debe ser de 15 dias como siempre ha sido
<SergioMeneses> necesito saber es si hay alguna informacion adicional para ese mensaje de nuestra parte adicional a los requisitos de la postulacion? BrayanBautista ofprieto Fori bartoc3 jcqr123
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras:
<BrayanBautista> por mi parte, creo que no.
<jcqr123> No
<bartoc3> SergioMeneses: cuantas vacantes al concilio hay ?
<BrayanBautista> 2
<elizabethporras> 2
<SergioMeneses> :)
<ofprieto> Son 5 en concilio y el contacto
<ofprieto> 6
<elizabethporras> Considero que solo hacer un llamado teniendo en cuenta lo que deben cumplir e invitando a que le cuenten a la comunidad su motivación  para ser miembros.
<SergioMeneses> no el contacto sale
<elizabethporras> Con eso se puede lanzar la invitación a postulaciones
<elizabethporras> quien quiere hacer la tarea, si quierne yo envío el mensaje
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras: tiene razon en ese punto.... hoy en dia es poco la gente que colabora, creo que el requisito de dos años en la comunidad es amplio, deberiamos eliminarlo para estas elecciones
<elizabethporras> Nunca se habal de que lleve dos años en la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> mejor que Sergio envie el mensaje ;)
<jcqr123> No,  según vi son 3 meses
<elizabethporras> El punto es que hay que enviarlo y ojalá hoy mismo, no importa quien importa que se envie
<elizabethporras> Entonces SaMe lo envías
<SergioMeneses> si la idea es que salga hoy
<SergioMeneses> listo por mi no hay lio
<ofprieto> Ok
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que la figura del contacto desaparezca, y que el concilio quede como administrador... como se hace en los teams con concilio
<BrayanBautista> +1
<elizabethporras> Listo
<elizabethporras> Si apenas completen los miembros yo me retiraré
<Fori> +1 que sea cualquier miembro del concilio con capacidad de ser el contacto "descentralizacion de poderes"
<BrayanBautista> +10000
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: la idea es q el concilio sea el contacto como se dialogo con Andres, pero no implica que salgas... todos los miembros son libres de postularse al concilio y seria super bueno si continuaras trabajando con nosotros
<linaporras> todo el concilio tendrá las funciones
<linaporras> No es de mi interés por ahora
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: esa es la idea :)
<linaporras> de manera tal que no me postularé
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: :(
<linaporras> pero si estaré por aquí hasta que se completen los miembros
<linaporras> en ese momento en la primera reunión de todos estaré encantada que el contacto sea asumido por todo el concilio
<SergioMeneses> se agradece la colaboracion linaporras
<linaporras> bueno entonces SaMe envias el mail
<linaporras> creo que siguiente tema no?
<ofprieto> Ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno volviendo a las votaciones, envio el email ahorita con un tiempo de 15 dias para las postulaciones y alli creamos la votacion
<ofprieto> Ok Sergio
<SergioMeneses> listo ese es el resumen de lo que vamos a hacer
<SergioMeneses> pasamos al siguiente tema
<SergioMeneses> #topic Nuevo Diseño de la Wiki
<ofprieto> Cual wiki?
<SergioMeneses> este tema lo postule porque hay mucha informacion que esta mal direccionada y con muchas incongruencias como las subpaginas de eventos, concilio, y informacion relativa a la comunidad en general
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: la nuestra
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<ofprieto> Ok la del team
<ofprieto> Okok
<SergioMeneses> no es un rediseño total pero si volver a tenerla como un marco de referencia
<ofprieto> Deseo me asignen esa labor
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: le toca contactar al lider del proyecto de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> pero no creo que haya ningun inconveniente
<SergioMeneses> el pelao es bien
<ofprieto> Ok
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: Fori jcqr123 linaporras ofprieto bartoc3 preguntas / ideas en este tema?
<linaporras> Me gustaría participar en ese proyecto
<linaporras> mmm creo que requiere de reuniones dedicadas solo a eso...
<ofprieto> Bnnn
<SergioMeneses> es algo sencillo pero queria comentarlo, como todo proyecto las modificaciones deben ser comentadas al concilio para ver la viabilidad e impacto en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: claro! la logistica que tenga esa actividad es motivo para otra reunion pero es algo en lo que se debe empezar a trabajar
<linaporras> En ese tema, generar menos subpaginas
<linaporras> agrupar cosas por años
<linaporras> para que sea más mmm no se la palabra adecuada ... navegable
<linaporras> por ejemplo
<ofprieto> Si como la wiki eventos
<linaporras> Eventos con toda lista de eventos... y enlazar a una única supagina de cada evento
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: claro... todas las ideas me imagino que serian bien acogidas, seria solo hablar con el lider de ese proyecto y ver en que va
<ofprieto> Ajammm +1
<linaporras> es una pre-idea jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y la viabilidad de eso
<linaporras> listongos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: +1 entonces linaporras y ofprieto se encargan de contactar al lider del proyecto y empezar a trabajar en eso
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno con eso entonces cerramos este tema
<BrayanBautista> next =D
<SergioMeneses> #topic Futuros Eventos
<SergioMeneses> bueno este es una especie de subtopic
<SergioMeneses> la idea general es combinar las ideas de los temas anteiores: re-adecuar las wikis de los eventos y cuadrar el manejo del material para dar mejor soporte al manejo de los eventos
<SergioMeneses> yo hable la semana pasada con Brayan y Oscar acerca de esto en Bogota cuando subieron al apartamento
<SergioMeneses> y quedamos en pasar una propuesta para ser estudiada
<SergioMeneses> pero la idea general es esa
<linaporras> Fori: qué pasó con los hacklabs?
<SergioMeneses> ademas de promover la generacion de mas eventos locales
<Fori> linaporras: sitio web no se ajusto a mis necesidades que solicite hace meses
<SergioMeneses> Fori: eso es algo en lo que se esta trabajando
<linaporras> jum
<SergioMeneses> la idea general es promover todo tipo de eventos desde nuestras plataformas
<Fori> SergioMeneses: gracias panita
<Fori> :)
<Fori> linaporras: no me voy a desgartar en hacklabs con 5 personas
<jcqr123> Los propyectos no deberian tener solo una imagen representativa sino formar coequipo con el concilio para evitar centralizacion de poder
<Fori> teniendo casi 7000 fans
<linaporras> mmmmm eso me parece como inverso... y centralizador
<Fori> jcqr123: +1111 latima que no tengamos voto :(
<linaporras> pero el punto es fortalecer ese aspecto
<BrayanBautista> +1 juan
<Fori> Pero en una sola cabeza naaaa eso es muy centralizado el concilio debe impulsar y acompañar
<Fori> el liderazgo no se le quita a la persona que este como lider de x o y proyecto
<Fori> nadie tiene la vida comprada si yo me guardo los proyectos y mañana me mato en la bici que
<SergioMeneses> bueno bueno
<SergioMeneses> calmados
<BrayanBautista> fori las palabras tienen podeer
<SergioMeneses> la idea general de lo que expuse es lo que se va a discutir no quien es mejor o peor que alguien
<SergioMeneses> Fori: usted puede tener razon pero aqui no somos extremistas, hay una serie de ideas que se deben estudiar
<SergioMeneses> eso esta claro
<SergioMeneses> una vez el concilio verifique eso se procedera a trabajar en corregirlas
<Fori> ok vale SergioMeneses
<Fori> :)
<SergioMeneses> Otra cosa ya que veo este tipo de conversaciones
<SergioMeneses> debemos retomar el CoC y aplicarlo como se debe, para evitar problemas a futuro y malos ratos como ya se ha visto
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores algo mas que agregar en este tema linaporras ofprieto BrayanBautista bartoc3 jcqr123 ?
<BrayanBautista> por mi parte, no.
<jcqr123> No se si sea ot
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: bien pueda
<jcqr123> El martes con ofprieto tenemos un evento
<Fori> Donde?
<Fori> a que hora
<jcqr123> Quisiera saber si podemos contar con material para ese día
<Fori> jeje
<SergioMeneses> del sena
<jcqr123> Si lo del. Sena
<BrayanBautista> yo tengo stickers
<BrayanBautista> y una gorra,
<SergioMeneses> deberian guardar la gorra para el flisol
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<Fori> Gorra?
<jcqr123> Si la gorra para flisol
<Fori> deberian rifarla entre linaporras y yo que vamos a cumplir años
<Fori> :P
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<linaporras> Si gorra para el flisol
<Fori> okay no
<linaporras> jajaja Fori, que te la ganes tú para que recuperes la perdida, es herencia clara...
<linaporras> :p
<ofprieto> Heee
<Fori> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajajajajajajajajjaja
<SergioMeneses> o0
<ofprieto> Ybun pebdon o mantel quien tiene???
<Fori> no mentiras el dermatologo me prohibio el uso de gorra
<ofprieto> Yo envie correo de solicitud de material
<Fori> :(
<Fori> que pena el ot
<Fori> ando un poco emocionado acabe el seemstre
<linaporras> :o
<linaporras> No se quiente tiene los pendones BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> unos se enviaron para cartagena, si no me falla la memoria
<Fori> yo tengo
<Fori> unos
<Fori> pero jum
<jcqr123> Fori busquelos tb y si algo pillamos mañana
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> revisen que tienen y quien
<SergioMeneses> para el mismo inventario
<Fori> Si yo los tengo
<Fori> en que parte va estar?
<Fori> le queda dificil caerme a la office?
<BrayanBautista> que si llega al mochuelo dice fori, juan
<BrayanBautista> :p
<jcqr123> Huy no hasta mochuelo nehh
<jcqr123> 6
<jcqr123> Jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno bueno
<SergioMeneses> ya les toca que cuadren entonces por interno señores!
<SergioMeneses> bueno cumpliendo con el termino de una hora de reunion, la acabamos de cumplir
<ofprieto> Ok en que queda el tema
<ofprieto> Ok
<ofprieto> Jeje
<SergioMeneses> #topic Temas Adicionales: Otros temas que quieran tratar?
<BrayanBautista> Ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: ofprieto BrayanBautista Fori jcqr123  ?
<BrayanBautista> okey no
<BrayanBautista> jejeje
<ofprieto> Noting
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: claro... comentenos
<ofprieto> Nothing
<SergioMeneses> :)
<jcqr123> Por mi parte no
<linaporras> No
<linaporras> Que tengan buena noche jovenes
<BrayanBautista> linaporras, tenemos la idea de ir en flota
<BrayanBautista> a perdon
<BrayanBautista> -.-
<linaporras> a donde?
<ofprieto> Muy pero muy buena nochee
<linaporras> A la Ubucon
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> ps q nota, pero es que ando sin dinero y sin tiempo :(
<BrayanBautista> agg :c
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: pues yo vi que se creo un hilo de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno cuadrar una "caravana" para eso
<BrayanBautista> Uffff =D
<ofprieto> Yo ando mirandi no puedo como nfurmar naa
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: le toca q confirme rapido porque eso es de tiempo para que salga mas economico
<Fori> Yo si hecho avion
<Fori> solo voy al evento
<SergioMeneses> Fori: +1
<Fori> y ya
<Fori> Se viene intersemestral
<SergioMeneses> bueno listo entonces
<ofprieto> End meeting?
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista: seguimos ese tema por la lista
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: ya iba a eso
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Fori> breve
<BrayanBautista> SergioMeneses, oki
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<SergioMeneses> bueno gracias a todos por la asistencia, les recuerdo que cualquier duda o comentario por favor hacerlo llegar a la lista del concilio
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon May 25 02:20:11 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2015/ubuntu-co-meeting.2015-05-25-01.11.moin.txt
<jcqr123> Ok gente
<jcqr123> Que estén bien
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<jcqr123> Estamos hablando
<BrayanBautista> que tengan una feliz noche
<SergioMeneses> (y)
<ofprieto> Vhaouuu
<ofprieto> Cyaouuu
<ofprieto> Forigua trolll
<jcqr123> Kick Fori
<jcqr123> Jajajajaja
